# Anyone in Florida?



## Erin (Nov 17, 2007)

In my other thread ( http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=45320 ) I mentioned I caught 2 feral kitties, well, there is another kitten out there, and last night while trying to trap the last kitten I caught what I think may be the mama cat. I didn't think there was an adult cat so now I'm stuck for crates/carriers. I'm still trying to get their appointment with the vet confirmed, because when I made it it was only for 2 cats, now it's 4. I need to get her out of the cage and into a carrier so I can trap the last kitten. 

I don't want to buy carriers I'm not going to need, so if anyone in Florida could lone me 2 carriers/crates, I would be very appreciative of them!


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi Erin. Where are you located?


----------



## Erin (Nov 17, 2007)

PBG, Palm Beach County. I bought a crate today at walmart. It's big, but they didn't have another size that mama could comfortable live in until spaying and after, but if I got another smaller one, I could move two kittens into the big one and give her a crate.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Hmm, unfortunately that's pretty far from me and I don't know that area at all. I would try the following:

- Check the Yellow Pages and/or Google for pet rescue groups in your area, start calling, and see if any of them will lend you one or more crates. There are some around here that will lend trapping cages with a refundable deposit, so I bet someone would lend crates. 

- Anyone who says they can't help you, ask them to suggest someone who might be able to. These groups usually want to help even when they can't, so maybe they'll have some ideas.

- Check to see if you have a FreeCycle and/or Craigslist (they usually have a free-exchange area) in your area. Post a message explaining your situation and see if you get any offers. I got a free crate this way once. Then you can pass them on to someone else when you're done with them.

Sorry I can't some up with any better ideas.  I hope you can find what you need. Kudos to you for you for helping these kitties! :thumb


----------



## Erin (Nov 17, 2007)

Jet Green said:


> - Check to see if you have a FreeCycle and/or Craigslist (they usually have a free-exchange area) in your area. Post a message explaining your situation and see if you get any offers. I got a free crate this way once. Then you can pass them on to someone else when you're done with them.


Funny you should mention that, because I placed an add on craigslist and the woman who runs the organization that lent me the trap responded. LOL. I totally didn't even think of asking her if she had any. 

I went and bought a dog crate today, which I put the adult cat in. She's comfortable, and then I can use it for my dogs in my car. I wanted one for that purpose anyway, so this gave me an excuse. I can probably put two kittens together, and then I should be Ok. 

Thanx for the suggestion.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm glad you got mother cat; what about the other kitten?


----------



## Erin (Nov 17, 2007)

He's still out there. I saw him around our trash cans so I moved the trap up closer to the house and ended up trapping a possum instead. 8O He was none too happy. 

I've been seeing this kitten hanging close to the garage where mama cat is, so tonight I moved the trap next to the garage. And since I had the trap out last night he never got fed, so he should be hungry tonight. If I don't get him tonight I'm going to feed for a few more nights and try again. He's got to be starving, and judging by how skinny the other cats are, he probably needs to be fed.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Poor baby; I hope you get him soon. I imagine the others are doing well, under your care.


----------



## Erin (Nov 17, 2007)

Yes, they're doing good. The male let me pet him today, without a towel over him. Everytime I've put my bare hand in his crate he hissed at me, but today he didn't. I scratched his head for a seconds and then shut the door. They're both using litter boxes, and of course eating like horses. The little female feels like she's put some weight on. She's so sweet, she's a big mush. If I don't keep her she will make a great companion one day. She gives me the love eyes from across the room. On a few rare occasions I've gotten that feeling of gratitude from an animal when they've been rescued, and she's one of them. She just seems so thankful to be inside snuggled on a dry warm towel.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's so touching. :luv


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

any news on the kitten?


----------



## Erin (Nov 17, 2007)

Here's my on going thread. 

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t ... sc&start=0


----------

